# Majestik Led - Screwdriver And Caseback Screws?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone had the back off their Majestik LED yet?

If so, what size screwdriver did you use for the caseback screws? They're crosshead screws, rather than slotted. Don't want to waste money buying the wrong size.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I just had a look at mine. It appears it requires a Phillips #000, which has a diameter of 1.5mm. I would make sure the driver seats to the bottom and has full contact area. The tip of a #00 will likely fit in but there isn't much to work with if you strip it.

Later,

William


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> I just had a look at mine. It appears it requires a Phillips #000, which has a diameter of 1.5mm. I would make sure the driver seats to the bottom and has full contact area. The tip of a #00 will likely fit in but there isn't much to work with if you strip it.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Great. Thanks William.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Follow on from this - does anyone know of a source for replacement screws? Mine is missing one but I didn't notice until the other day when I looked for how to open it.

I don't wear mine nearly as much as I'd like to because the visor ('dial') slipped round inside the case shortly after I bought it. The aperture is at a wonky angle relative to the display and the case, which makes it look like it's poor quality, which it really isn't. It is a bit of a design floor though as the buttons are at top-bottom-opposite-sides so both push the movement round inside the case.

It wasn't worth shipping all the way back to Canada to get the guy to fix it (although I think I emailed him at the time and he did offer) so it's languished in a box.

Want to open it up, straighten it and reassemble with four screws.

And while I'm on the subject, anyone know how the visor is secured?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a couple of Majestyk watches (blue and red) and found the same problem as you...the movements always looked a bit twisted in the case due to the opposing buttons. I fixed mine by opening the back and putting in a couple of thin plastic spacers between the movement and the case, in the opposite corners. I used the thin, stiff plastic that comes on the type of packaging that you have to cut open with scissors. Just a couple of slivers on each opposing corner did the trick. I also had a case back screw missing, and bought a box of cheap Chinese case back screws from Cousins...(first item on the list) I can't remember which size it was, or I would send you one, but at Â£8 for a fairly comprehensive selection, it's not a bad investment, and one definitely fitted.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Roger for this tip. This seems to be a common issue with Majestyks and I've often wondered if it was an easy fix. Next time one comes up at the right price I'll give it a go.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Some of the majestyk watches have angled display due to the module not being assembled correctly.

I am lucky mine is straight.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I had a couple of Majestyk watches (blue and red) and found the same problem as you...the movements always looked a bit twisted in the case due to the opposing buttons. I fixed mine by opening the back and putting in a couple of thin plastic spacers between the movement and the case, in the opposite corners. I used the thin, stiff plastic that comes on the type of packaging that you have to cut open with scissors. Just a couple of slivers on each opposing corner did the trick. I also had a case back screw missing, and bought a box of cheap Chinese case back screws from Cousins...(first item on the list) I can't remember which size it was, or I would send you one, but at Â£8 for a fairly comprehensive selection, it's not a bad investment, and one definitely fitted.


Thanks Roger, need to order the screwdriver anyhow, so I'll get a pack of screws at the same time.

Wish I'd thought of this last week - I've just bought a strap for my Omega Megaquartz from Cousins. Could/should have combined postage.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > I had a couple of Majestyk watches (blue and red) and found the same problem as you...the movements always looked a bit twisted in the case due to the opposing buttons. I fixed mine by opening the back and putting in a couple of thin plastic spacers between the movement and the case, in the opposite corners. I used the thin, stiff plastic that comes on the type of packaging that you have to cut open with scissors. Just a couple of slivers on each opposing corner did the trick. I also had a case back screw missing, and bought a box of cheap Chinese case back screws from Cousins...(first item on the list) I can't remember which size it was, or I would send you one, but at Â£8 for a fairly comprehensive selection, it's not a bad investment, and one definitely fitted.
> ...


Andy...I just looked the box of screws out, and found that I wrote the size I used on the lid. It's the 1.5 x 1.2 x 2.0 ones. If you PM me your address, I'll send a couple for you.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Andy...I just looked the box of screws out, and found that I wrote the size I used on the lid. It's the 1.5 x 1.2 x 2.0 ones. If you PM me your address, I'll send a couple for you.


Thanks Roger PM sent.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

Perhaps you'll find my review useful, posted a few years back:

http://www.crazywatches.pl/majestyk-2-led-2006


----------

